
Stripe in Singapore - dwaxe
https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-in-singapore
======
_kyran
Curious as to what the difference with payment systems in Singapore is to
warrant a higher rate over other markets?

~~~
desdiv
Smaller market leads to less competition, I assume. Notice how 3.4% + S$0.50
is _exactly_ the same rate that Braintree Singapore is charging[0].

[0] [https://www.braintreepayments.com/en-
sg](https://www.braintreepayments.com/en-sg)

